# A positive feedback for 6D



## simonxu11 (Sep 20, 2012)

Someone tested 6D on photokina and it seems the AF is not bad at all 
http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1150348


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2012)

I would not expect it to be bad. Remember, we have people posting here using their magical powers to compare cameras based on advertised specs. 
Some are evencomparing the 7D MK II based on specs they dreamed about.


----------



## mirekti (Sep 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some are evencomparing the 7D MK II based on specs they dreamed about.


----------



## distant.star (Sep 20, 2012)

.
And, sadly, some folks have no dreams!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 20, 2012)

distant.star said:


> .
> And, sadly, some folks have no dreams!


I must have hit a sore spot. Its fine to dream, but to argue over whose dream is best??
Thats even sadder.


----------



## rpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I would not expect it to be bad. Remember, we have people posting here using their magical powers to compare cameras based on advertised specs.
> Some are evencomparing the 7D MK II based on specs they dreamed about.


 

So you are giving everybody a reality check. That's good but do note much of those magical powers come about in the Roumors section though occasionally there is some overflow into other sections...


----------



## weixing (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi,
Look like 6D had a super center AF point. ;D 

A lot people was wondering why 6D had only 11 AF and only the center is cross-type? I suspect it might due to design, current technology and cost limitation... may be to increase an AF point sensitive, it require a different design or take up more space in the AF sensor, so you might not have enough space to put in more AF points especially those cross type. What do you guy think? May be 6D was like 7D... a model to test out new technology in the real world before it went into their mainstream model.

Have a nice day.


----------



## pwp (Sep 20, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Some are even comparing the 7D MK II based on specs they dreamed about.



Aww, don't worry about it. You've got to dream...it can even be fun! 8)

-PW


----------



## M.ST (Sep 20, 2012)

I can confirm, that the AF works very well. It´s better in low light than the AF build in the 5D Mark III.

But I don´t like the quality of the body and I am not willing to use SD-Cards. The 6D is in my opinion a camera for private use.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 20, 2012)

Wow, usually denial comes before anger, but in this case it seems they swapped positions. 

But maybe I'm missing out something. Please clarify: are you assuming the AF works well because one guy is telling you what the specs already stated, the center point -3 EV sensitivity? Is that the revelation of the day? 

He wasn't even allowed to use his SD, we don't even know if it locked on the right subject - especially if you consider he was using a f/1.4 lens.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 20, 2012)

Considering the 5d2 locks in lowlight scenes the 1d X doesn't makes it plausible that 6d can deliver what it says. I'm still amazed how the managed to make the 5d3 and 1d X worse in that regard. And if the 6d does even better than the 5d2 then Canon yet again made their flagship look stupid for being outdone by lowsegment body...


----------



## neighborsgoat (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's some more good news: I'm positive that the WiFi and the GPS units will work good as well. Same as that single SDXC card slot; that will work darn fast as well. And the new button setup on the back of the camera will work brilliantly, every piece of them.
But most of all - although being the smallest full frame camera in the world - that small body will work good as well. It's a big advantage to have a small full frame DSLR body. Doesn't take that much space in the "slow movers" shelf, in the warehouse.

Enough for a positive feedback ?


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 20, 2012)

Viggo said:


> Considering the 5d2 locks in lowlight scenes the 1d X doesn't makes it plausible that 6d can deliver what it says. I'm still amazed how the managed to make the 5d3 and 1d X worse in that regard. And if the 6d does even better than the 5d2 then Canon yet again made their flagship look stupid for being outdone by lowsegment body...



I guess, the same can be said about Nikon, since according to the All Hail DXO ratings, their flagship D4 are rated below the Entry Level FX in all categories.


----------



## charliewphotos (Sep 20, 2012)

Hmmm if, in real life, the autofocus works better than the 5D mkii and the image quality turns out to be at least as good if not better I might well start getting excited about this camera as a potential 60D upgrade!


----------



## AudioGlenn (Sep 20, 2012)

charliewphotos said:


> Hmmm if, in real life, the autofocus works better than the 5D mkii and the image quality turns out to be at least as good if not better I might well start getting excited about this camera as a potential 60D upgrade!



I'm in the same boat. I want to go full frame. When I shoot weddings, I use the company's 5D mk2/mk3 so I don't really NEED one. I'd like to have a FF body for personal use for less than the price of a mk3. If the AF is good, I'd be much closer to a final decision. My 60D has 9 AF points and all 9 are cross type but I typically just use the center and recompose anyway.

I wish it had AF during video. When I'm shooting videos, I usually like to focus manually and was looking forward to having a DSLR that had AF during video if I wanted to shoot a 2nd angle on a tripod and just let it run while I manually focus with the other camera but alas, I might have to get a T4i just for that purpose.

Does anyone who's actually played with the 6D know if the AF on the 6D works BETTER than the 60D? any thoughts or input would be welcome.


----------



## Albi86 (Sep 20, 2012)

Freelancer said:


> AudioGlenn said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone who's actually played with the 6D know if the AF on the 6D works BETTER than the 60D? any thoughts or input would be welcome.
> ...



Actually I'm worried about forbidding people to put their SD in and bring some pictures home.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 20, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> charliewphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmm if, in real life, the autofocus works better than the 5D mkii and the image quality turns out to be at least as good if not better I might well start getting excited about this camera as a potential 60D upgrade!
> ...



I'd be interested in the answer to that question as well. As a 60D owner I'm actually surprised at how similar the two cameras seem to be. The 6D is not a total "upgrade" though since IIRC the 60D can do 1/8000s, slightly faster flash sync and at least on paper, AF seems to be more well-rounded. (I want to see reviews of the 6D AF in practice before passing judgment, unlike several others here it seems)

BUT, the 6D does have the low ISO 50 option which sort of compensates for the lower 1/4000s max speed I suppose, which the 60D does not have.


----------



## bbasiaga (Sep 20, 2012)

Albi86 said:


> Actually I'm worried about forbidding people to put their SD in and bring some pictures home.



I wouldn't be. VERY common. Same stories abou the 1Dx when it showed up pre-production in several places, same stories about the 5DMKIII....the list goes on. 

-Brian


----------



## ishdakuteb (Sep 20, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in the answer to that question as well. As a 60D owner I'm actually surprised at how similar the two cameras seem to be...
> ...



+1


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 20, 2012)

M.ST said:


> I can confirm, that the AF works very well. It´s better in low light than the AF build in the 5D Mark III.
> 
> But I don´t like the quality of the body and I am not willing to use SD-Cards. The 6D is in my opinion a camera for private use.


a NEW PROTOTYPE EH? and for your comment i'm pretty impressed bye that, an low light af system that is better in a 2000 camera than in the 3500 one.. Mmmmmm


----------



## Imagination_landB (Sep 20, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Imagination_landB said:
> 
> 
> > M.ST said:
> ...


I was not sarcastic at all. I didn't see these specs. and for the new prototype comment just look at his gear list..


----------



## Act444 (Sep 20, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> Act444 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd be interested in the answer to that question as well. As a 60D owner I'm actually surprised at how similar the two cameras seem to be...
> ...



Thanks for the insight...interesting. I really do like the 60D- it even exceeded my expectations when I shot some action last week- for having "only 9" AF points I got quite a few keepers.  My only complaint about it, and it's not really a complaint per se as it's a wish - I would like better high ISO performance. There are times that I'm feeling the limits of ISO 3200 (yes, even with an f2.8 lens) and would like to go higher but can't due to the excessive noise levels. Hoping the new 7D II has this, and I can keep the crop factor for my long lenses.

To clarify, any use for a FF camera like the 6D would be mostly travel, walkaround and events. If I chose to go this route, I would almost certainly keep the 60D to get maximum reach out of my telephotos (70-200 2.8 and 70-300). Lens-wise, I have mostly EFs anyway - the only EF-S I have is the 17-55 (but it's one of my most used ones).

I'd like to see how the 6D's AF performs in practice, and whether it is at least on par with the 60D, because it sounds like at least on paper, with the exception of the low-light rating, it's somewhat of a downgrade. Plus, if it's true that FF cameras require more accurate focusing due to more limited DOF, this would seem even more critical...?


----------



## Act444 (Sep 21, 2012)

scrappydog said:


> I think the 6D would be an excellent travel camera. With a FF sensor, you can just bring a pancake and you are good to go, even in low light situations. The -3EV AF is a terrific feature.



That's exactly what I'm thinking here. I already have the 24-105, slap that on and that's the travel pack right there. The high ISO would be perfect for no-flash places & evening excursions, the wider view fine for landscape and tourist shots, and the sealing good for unexpected weather conditions. Not that the 60D _wouldn't_ do a fine job in that regard- it would- but eventually, when it's possible to take that next step, this might be an option.

Still, the price must come down several hundred dollars first. I'm also interested in that new EOS M camera (different reason - might get good use in areas where DSLRs are too bulky/attention-grabbing/suspicious/etc.) so (after reviews) might spring for that and then see what next year brings.


----------



## DzPhotography (Sep 21, 2012)

I was there too. They were all preproduction models with the card compartment taped shut. The AF is really really fast believe me


----------



## Ryan_W (Sep 23, 2012)

I tend to wonder if not allowing people to keep any photos might be an indication that they aren't quite done with the design process yet. If it was a model ready for production, reviewers would already have full reviews on and it would have a hard shipping date.

If they aren't ready to finalize the design, perhaps there's hope that some of the sticking points will be resolved as well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 23, 2012)

Ryan_W said:


> I tend to wonder if not allowing people to keep any photos might be an indication that they aren't quite done with the design process yet.



I'd rather day manufacturers don't want horrible "sample 6d" shots all over the internet as a bad reference, since the "real" reviews might take a while and take more than taking a few pictures.



weixing said:


> A lot people was wondering why 6D had only 11 AF and only the center is cross-type? I suspect it might due to design, current technology and cost limitation... may be to increase an AF point sensitive



Does anyone know if the other non-center points are -3 ev sensitive, too? If not that couldn't be the reason for the non-cross type points, leaving marketing and cost.


----------



## xps (Sep 24, 2012)

I returned from my weekly photomeeting. A friend showed his brand new D600, he bought today.
Wow. There are more then three times more AF fields, two card slots, and the af works fast, even in our meeting room. 2000 €. 

If I buy the 6D, what do I get for my money?
I had no 6D in my hands. But in my opinion the D600 is a lot better than the 6D, looking at the specifications


----------



## mirekti (Sep 24, 2012)

Does anyone know if all autofocus points are -3EV or only the centre one?


----------



## xps (Sep 25, 2012)

I hope, Canon will respond to the D600.

In the morning, we went to take some shots from grouses and deer. (In the Alps the fall is starting...)
Morning light, foggy.... 
My 60D hat problems with AF. The new D600not. On the monitor the pics were sharp @ high iso. much less noise than my 60D. Great Camera. I´m a little bit envious about that.... :'(
The owner of this D600 Camera was not used to his brandnew Camera. He used an 80-400mm lens


----------



## lola (Sep 25, 2012)

I bet what I've played with at Photokina wasn't even a "real" 6D!
Just a random prototype with a super-glued card slot and a 6D sticker...


----------



## M.ST (Sep 25, 2012)

Re to Marsu42

Canon told me at the Photokina that only the center crosstype AF point has a -3 ev sensitivity.


----------



## Octavian (Sep 25, 2012)

I didnt think it was but it seems it is...

Compatible with UHS-I cards

Type 
Digital AF/AE single-lens reflex camera

Recording Media 
SD card, SDHC card, SDXC memory card

** Compatible with Ultra High-Speed (UHS-I) memory cards.*

Image Format 
35.8mm x 23.9mm (Full-Frame)


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 25, 2012)

simonxu11 said:


> Someone tested 6D on photokina and it seems the AF is not bad at all
> http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1150348



Not surprising, But is it worth more $$$ over the MK2? That is the question.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 25, 2012)

M.ST said:


> Canon told me at the Photokina that only the center crosstype AF point has a -3 ev sensitivity.



Yeah, though to - so much for the "-3ev needs larger af points that cannot be cross sensors" argument :-(


----------



## bdunbar79 (Sep 25, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> simonxu11 said:
> 
> 
> > Someone tested 6D on photokina and it seems the AF is not bad at all
> ...



Perhaps not. I think it's more or less just an updated 5D Mark II for those that do not have FF.


----------



## xps (Sep 25, 2012)

For me it was a shame today. My 60D and my wifes 7D were not able to track the running deer. no one of the photos are really sharp. iso auto, 1/400s. My friends shot ARE sharp and still looking goog, despite the Iso was more then 3200. 

Dissatisfying. Why does Canon not respond to that "threatning"?
A 3D will surely be between 300-600 Euros. Much to expensive.

@ Marsu42: Ever been @ Garmisch? or Bad Tölz?


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 25, 2012)

xps said:


> For me it was a shame today. My 60D and my wifes 7D were not able to track the running deer.



Don't know about the 7d, but one brownie point for even attempting to track something with the 60d ... the only thing the servo af is good for is to track something that is running directly towards or away from you at constant speed, and it'd better be something very large so all af points can cover it.



xps said:


> @ Marsu42: Ever been @ Garmisch? or Bad Tölz?



Nope, /me from Berlin, and Prussians don't fraternize with the Bavarian arch-enemy ... we do take your money though if pressed :-> ... and isn't Garmisch northern Italy already :-> ... yeah, I could go on, now you see why I've never been there, I'd have a hard time dodging punches.


----------



## arioch82 (Sep 25, 2012)

has any of you actually read that "test/review/comment"? is ridicolous, it doesn't mean anything



> 6. *The result was blowing away my mind*. The confirmation with 50mm 1.4 came immediatelly! The focus set perfect and I first could see what I shot on the screen! I did this maybe 10-15 times, turned the camera to the side and did a portrait of a backlit visitor sitting half in the darkness. *Focus was perfect*. The 5D II in compare was surching, surching, surching. It did not confirm. I repeated the test with the man and it was surching and surching and at least confirmed, too. *I shot the pic but I can not say if it found the correct focus, because it was a 1/15th shot wide open and I could not hold it* (sorry, I forgott to check the ISO setting). The pic done with the 6D was rasorsharp at ISO 25k.



i cannot believe how many fanboys here are finding excuses for an AF system like that that is what, 10 years old? when nikon on the other side is offering PRO-AF on even their lower-end cameras.
As long as people using canon products won't complain canon will keep using this kind of, sorry for the french, sh*t policy with their new products, not giving a damn of what the offer is like on the other side of the market.
I've always shot canon and probably always will since i like more their lenses but this doesn't mean that canon shouldn't try to offer a camera of the same level of a D600 if it's going to price it the same for instance; canon sensors are already a joke compared to the latest sony ones, they should've at least make some effort on some other aspects (and please don't mention wifi/gps)

My 2c


----------



## lucuias (Sep 27, 2012)

Let's hope 6D has the same iso performance as 5DMark III.Then this camera (6D) will be a good 2nd body complimentary for Canon 5Dmark III


----------



## getalife (Oct 4, 2012)

Actually the built-in GPS can be real useful for touristphotographers..


----------



## symmar22 (Oct 4, 2012)

+++1
I am in the same trouble as you, I own quite a bit of glass for my 5D2s, and agree fully with you, Canon is on a very bad slope.... The sensors are crap compared to Sony/Nikon, the AF systems are prehistoric, not talking about pre-war light metering or middle-age flash system. The only thing that speaks for Canon is (sorry WAS) their glass, but since years they just release version 2 of what's already existing. Canon Creativity is about zero, Nikon has improved quite a bit on glass and their prices are decent.

If you take the 28mm f2.8, the old version sells for 200 euros when the new one is 650 euros?? 3 times the price for a basic 28mm? New 24-70mm twice the price of the old one? I don't know what kind of drugs they are on at Canon's but it looks pretty strong......

The 6D is not even for sale it already looks like a joke compared to the 600D and guess what ? It's not available; by then the D600 will cost 300 Euro less....

I switched from Nikon when the 5D2 appeared because it was a revolution (sensor speaking), knowing that everything else was worse than my D200 with it's crappy sensor. As I use a tripod 95% of the time I can cope with the drawbacks. The 5D2 was not a revolution, it was a single event. Canon has not been able to release one camera that competes with Nikon since then (except maybe the 7D).

I really think canon takes people for stupid, they release the 6D with an integrated WiFi/GPS combo, but they charge 500 Euro (WiFi) + 250 Euro (GPS) for the 5D3 accessories. In 4 months they made such a technical progress that they could put it in their mid level camera but not in the Pro ones. Not that I think these features have any use in photography, but for the principle.... They just think we are MORONS.


> i cannot believe how many fanboys here are finding excuses for an AF system like that that is what, 10 years old? when nikon on the other side is offering PRO-AF on even their lower-end cameras.
> As long as people using canon products won't complain canon will keep using this kind of, sorry for the french, sh*t policy with their new products, not giving a damn of what the offer is like on the other side of the market.
> I've always shot canon and probably always will since i like more their lenses but this doesn't mean that canon shouldn't try to offer a camera of the same level of a D600 if it's going to price it the same for instance; canon sensors are already a joke compared to the latest sony ones, they should've at least make some effort on some other aspects (and please don't mention wifi/gps)


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 4, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> Not that I think these features have any use in photography, but for the principle.... They just think we are MORONS.



And looking around the Internet, Canon is correct - it's like Homer Simpsons buying a ff camera: "GPS and WiFi? I'll take two!". Doh.



getalife said:


> Actually the built-in GPS can be real useful for touristphotographers..



Sure, but let's wait and see how long the battery works w/ gps on and how long it takes to re-acquire a fix if it's been turned off. Personally I carry around a dedicated gps tracker in my pocket with 24h battery life, and afterwards I just attach the gps data to the images - it takes some time, but sure works.

Originally I wanted to buy the Nikon d7000 because Nikon had these external gps options, but then I realized you don't really need them *except* *if it had a compass, too, and the gps could log the direction the camera is pointing to*, so in combination with the lens focal length you know exactly what area you shot - *but the 6d cannot even do that*, argh.

I'd really like the 6d to be good or even ok, but except for the wifi control (apps tba) this simply isn't it, it's either too crippled (af, 1/180 x-sync, 1/4000 shutter) or too few features (swivel screen, flash) or imho too expensive esp. considering the competition and the predecessor's current price.


----------



## Bosman (Nov 7, 2012)

lucuias said:


> Let's hope 6D has the same iso performance as 5DMark III.Then this camera (6D) will be a good 2nd body complimentary for Canon 5Dmark III


This is def possible. The photo sites on the 6D are larger than the 5DM3 That has always been Canons selling point from the beginning of the Digital FF revolution, larger pixels gather light better. Now its still true but they have packed more pixels on there but have made them gapless keeping it even to the older fewer mp cameras back in the day but now with better sensor and firmware tech. I would bet if it wasn't as good as the 5dM3 that it would be because canon dumbed it down with firmware. We can all use that argument now that they publicly admit that the 1dx and 1dc are exactly the same camera except for the firmware.


----------



## Axilrod (Nov 8, 2012)

neighborsgoat said:


> But most of all - although being the smallest full frame camera in the world - that small body will work good as well.



I take it you haven't seen the Sony RX1?


----------



## ishdakuteb (Nov 8, 2012)

Bosman said:


> lucuias said:
> 
> 
> > Let's hope 6D has the same iso performance as 5DMark III.Then this camera (6D) will be a good 2nd body complimentary for Canon 5Dmark III
> ...



+1 exactly...


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 8, 2012)

Bosman said:


> We can all use that argument now that they publicly admit that the 1dx and 1dc are exactly the same camera except for the firmware.



They didn't - Canon recently expressively stated that the 1dc uses another, better head dissipation system to deal with filming @4k...


----------



## Zlatko (Nov 9, 2012)

symmar22 said:


> +++1
> I am in the same trouble as you, I own quite a bit of glass for my 5D2s, and agree fully with you, Canon is on a very bad slope.... The sensors are crap compared to Sony/Nikon, the AF systems are prehistoric, not talking about pre-war light metering or middle-age flash system. The only thing that speaks for Canon is (sorry WAS) their glass, but since years they just release version 2 of what's already existing. Canon Creativity is about zero, Nikon has improved quite a bit on glass and their prices are decent.
> 
> If you take the 28mm f2.8, the old version sells for 200 euros when the new one is 650 euros?? 3 times the price for a basic 28mm? New 24-70mm twice the price of the old one? I don't know what kind of drugs they are on at Canon's but it looks pretty strong......
> ...


Canon's releases (cameras, lenses, flashes) in recent years have been great upgrades for me, meeting my photography needs better than at any time since I started with Canon 10 years ago, so I disagree with just about everything you wrote. Obviously Nikon is meeting the needs of some photographers better. Likewise for Sony. This is to be expected, as photographers have different needs and preferences. If Nikon or Sony meet your needs better, then a switch is in order.


----------



## Bosman (Nov 9, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Bosman said:
> 
> 
> > We can all use that argument now that they publicly admit that the 1dx and 1dc are exactly the same camera except for the firmware.
> ...


Ok a better heat dissipation system, perhaps the size of a nickle is added to the 1dx to make a 1dc with diff firmware. How does that alter my comment? That it no longer is exact? lol


----------



## Marsu42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bosman said:


> Marsu42 said:
> 
> 
> > Bosman said:
> ...



Well, I just wanted to counter the conspiracy theory that 1dx=1dc *exactly*, that's all. I didn't screw open both cameras to compare them, and I guess you didn't either, so we don't know what they changed.

But of course the fact is that the 1dc has a very strange, purely "pro" price and that as a side effect Canon cuts possible features from the not really cheap 1dx & 5d3. Hail Magic Lantern!


----------



## Bosman (Nov 9, 2012)

http://www.eoshd.com/content/9044/exclusive-canon-confirm-1d-c-4k-dslr-is-same-hardware-as-the-1d-x

This to me is identical enough to be called identical for all intensive purposes. I agree to disagree. I am thinking about firmware being the main thing to Canon's camera sensor capabilities. Firmware and gapless sensors being the last way to give their cameras a boost before moving to more advanced sensor tech. I claim no knowledge on the matter but believe it. Chuck Westfall did seem to allude to great firmware being a major advancement during the 5dm3 release.


----------

